# My new 2009 Trek 7.3 FX



## cpiseco (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey all. I just picked up my new Trek 7.3 FX in candy apple red a few days ago. I love it! I added the Trek 8i Incite wireless comp and toe straps. More to come. Here's are some pics from day 1. I apologize for the crappy photo quality; cell phone images! I love my Trek!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very very nice......


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I have one in silver actually. A 7.5FX I think. 2006 maybe.

Thinking of putting drop bars on it and switching out to a road crankset since I feel very, very odd when I sit that upright on it.

Of course if I do, then it just becomes kinda another road bike. Nttawwt of course.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice ride! Those are fun to cruise around on.
Enjoy!


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice bike. I got an 09 7.1. My first bike since a kid. I love it. I had it for 2 mos and got a road bike. My 7.1 is surprisingly fast. It caught me off guard.


----------

